# Searching for weight gain rp



## GuyJonson (Oct 16, 2017)

Hello, I'm just looking for a casual rp of sorts. My kinks are weight gain, extreme weight gain, expansion, hourglass, inflation, slime, dom/sub, pet/master, growth, futa, hyper, and yuri. Add me on discord at 'Hollow Cards#6286' and we could work out an rp. I prefer playing female, and being the feedee, and sub


----------



## Baalf (Oct 21, 2017)

I don't know about weight gain or inflation, but I have a big soft spot for fatfurs depending on the style. Would you be alright with an RP incorporating Fatfurs?


----------

